# I miss my boys!



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

We are leaving town on Monday for vacation, and the PetsHotel we usually use is fully booked for the July 4th Weekend. We took Milo and Toby to Citi Vet, which had space but were closed today and tomorrow, so we had to take them in yesterday. We've taken them there before with no issues.

Two days at home without our little boys following us around and sitting in our laps. I miss them!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I know that feeling, I miss mine when I am on a business trip. In the hotel it is odd not being woken up by a cat wanting to snuggle up.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

A house just isn't a home without pets. When my Sabrina passed away a few months ago, there was a definite absence in the house.


----------

